# Bluetooth & Voice Activation on 06 Ford Focus Audio System



## boaber

Hi There

I'm hoping someone can help me out!

The audio system in my car (6000CD) is Bluetooth enabled.  It was working fine yesterday, but today it's not working.

Bluetooth is switched on on both my mobile and on the menu on the stereo.
When I search for devices, my mobile now says no devices can be found.

When I press the button with the phone symbol on it, the Radio/CD is muted, rather than connecting to the phone.

Also, the voice activation button (the button you press to select radio/CD/phone by voice) is not working at all now (it was working yesterday).  Are these two problems related?

Does anyone know how to resolve these problems?

Many thanks


----------



## ford jedi

the buetooth module behind the glovebox needs to be disconnected for 15mins and reconnected its a commnon problem


----------



## ford jedi

if you open your glove box you will see in each corner a small flap lift the flap and remove the 4 torx screws pull the inner liner of the glove box out and look up and you will see a small square box bend the box down towards you and remove the multiplug,wait 15 mins and reconnect turn on the radio and press the voice button on the stalk and wait for the voice command you phone will have to be rebonded to the bluetooth module go to settings on your phone and search bluetooth devices it will find ford audio then it will ask you to bond with ford audio press yes.

it will then ask you for a pin number this is 4zeros and then you are in.the plug and unplug procedure on the module may have to be done a few times so dont refit the glove box untill u make sure the voice control button is working


----------



## RS2K

I got a new car with this system last week. It's excellent.


----------



## boaber

Thanks Ford Jedi - I'll give it a go when I get home this evening


----------



## paddyd

RS2K said:


> I got a new car with this system last week. It's excellent.


 
ditto back in Jan.

I had it re-set the day I bought it  The voice button went silent after a few commands.  
Fella plugged in a PC for a few mins to a connection under the steering wheel. Works perfect since. 

Its the best Bluetooth phone I've ever used, bar none. No delay for calling/answering, and picks up my phone instantly when i start the car, without pressing a single button.

Get yourself a car charger though. bluetooth is murder on the batteries.


----------



## RS2K

I had to recalibrate the speedo at the w/e. It was reading 15kph standing still!

Easily fixed however.

My kids love the voice control on the radio, cd, and climate. The key free system is great too.


----------



## ford jedi

the blue tooth can get confused very easily but yes it does work well when you know how to work it.the key free system is a bit of a gimmick you still have a big fob to lump around and always double check the passenger door ive got a few of them in my workshop from ford at the moment not locking on passenger side just a hickup with system


----------



## RS2K

My hazard lights came on this morning and wouldn't switch off. Had to restart engine twice to get it sorted.

Gearchange is also less than ideal 2nd to 3rd is tricky.

I like the key free system.


UPDATE...

All sorted now. Hazard light switch was rubbing on stereo surround which was not tightened down sufficently and therefore not returning to fully off position.

Gear linkage adjusted.

All is well now


----------



## paddyd

Good to hear it.

My only reservation was that they didn't use all-round disc brakes, and stuck with good old drums at the back. Its not something that bothers me, but the 17" 5 spoke alloys on the connection model expose them badly.
The only model with disc's all round is the ST. They are not even an option otherwise.


----------



## RS2K

I had an ST until recently and it needed rear discs!

The normal Focus has drums but they are ok. Not sure about the diesels as they are heavier.

The C-Max has rear discs too btw.


----------



## boaber

Finally got round to looking at the bluetooth problem last night

Did what Ford Jedi said and its now working again - Thanks Ford Jedi!!

I had really missed the lady's voice in the car!  Although she still infuriates me when I ask her to tune to 98.1FM and she tunes to 90.1FM

Must be something to do with the Northern accent....


----------



## ford jedi

no problem anytime


----------



## Trigger07

Hi Ford Jeidi

I am having the same problem as boaber, I tried doing what you said, when looking into the glovebox I can see the bluetooth module, is the multiplug you talk about connecting into that? Its hard to get at and does not bend down towards me. I only got the bluetooth fixed in the garage bout 2 weeks ago but has gone again, would like to do it myself

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## galwaytt

How can I tell if my new 07 Galaxy Zetec has it ?  It has the button alright, but I presume it's on them all........

btw, was it just me + 2 others in Galway, or is there a prob with 1.8 Duractec turbo boost pipe/sensors ??   Car died after 1 week, 937 kms.  Took 1 week to fix, hopefully sorted now........was very depressed after spending nearly 40k.....I coulda bough a s/hand car that wouldn't have done that.......


----------



## RS2K

It's an option on the Zetec. Costs €515 retail.

Btw my Focus Zetec Connection has gone in for a new instrument binnacle today. Speedo was goosed. Told me I was doing huge speeds. I've been driving on the rev counter for a few weeks. 3,000rpm in top = roughly 100kph.


----------



## Staples

boaber said:


> Does anyone know how to resolve these problems?


 
It may be your phone.  I have a nokia 6230 which picks up the "Ford Audio" device if/when it feels like it.  My wife, on the other hand, has a nokia 6230i and has no such problems.


----------



## ford jedi

the new galaxy zetec should have bluetooth look on your volume control stalk there should be a button with voice on it if so press it in till you hear the command prompt.as i said before they can be a bit tempremental as alot of people cant work them and the system shuts down.just check for your voice button not the button on the radio which sayes radio.


----------



## ford jedi

have you removed the glove box inner liner ?if yes look up and you will see a small black box about the size of a cd box it will bend down ,just pull, there is a long rectangular connector which has a locking mechanisim on it disconnect the connector and wait 15 mins reconnect and press the voice button on the radio stalk on the  sihe of the steering wheel and you should hear the voice command ,this may have to be repeated a few times


----------



## RS2K

ford jedi said:


> the new galaxy zetec should have bluetooth look on your volume control stalk there should be a button with voice on it if so press it in till you hear the command prompt.as i said before they can be a bit tempremental as alot of people cant work them and the system shuts down.just check for your voice button not the button on the radio which sayes radio.



Apologies if I was incorrect here. I just looked up www.ford.ie and got the new spec.


----------



## RS2K

ford jedi said:


> have you removed the glove box inner liner ?if yes look up and you will see a small black box about the size of a cd box it will bend down ,just pull, there is a long rectangular connector which has a locking mechanisim on it disconnect the connector and wait 15 mins reconnect and press the voice button on the radio stalk on the  sihe of the steering wheel and you should hear the voice command ,this may have to be repeated a few times



Could you not pull the relevant fuse? Would be easier surely?


----------



## ford jedi

dosent work as easy as that without losing radio codes etc,,this is why people bring them back to the main dealer theres a bit of messing around with them


----------



## RS2K

RS2K said:


> Btw my Focus Zetec Connection has gone in for a new instrument binnacle today. Speedo was goosed. Told me I was doing huge speeds. I've been driving on the rev counter for a few weeks. 3,000rpm in top = roughly 100kph.



New instrument binnacle fitted under warranty. "Keys" recoded. All is well.

Car is pretty light on fuel. Almost 38 mpg average, including plenty of around town stuff.


----------



## whackin

Is that a petrol or diesel model. I find my 1.4 model quite heavy on petrol so I'm changing to diesel this weekend.


----------



## CrazyWater

Staples said:


> It may be your phone.  I have a nokia 6230 which picks up the "Ford Audio" device if/when it feels like it.  My wife, on the other hand, has a nokia 6230i and has no such problems.



Apologies on resurecting this thread but I have just bought a new Smax and have the same problem with Bluetooth being a bit hit and miss. When it works its execellent. Will try as Fordjedi suggested tomorrow (assuming he Smax is the same as the Focus). The interesting thing is that both myself and my wife have nokia 6230's so perhaps it is the phone and not the car?


----------



## ford jedi

i find the biggest problem with the ford bluetooth is the sales people not showin people to use it correctly as it is very simple and works a treat when you know what your at ,everyone seems to keep pressing the phone button on the radi and start shouting and that aint the way


----------



## RS2K

Agreed. I use it a lot. Never have any bother with it.


----------



## boaber

ford jedi said:


> i find the biggest problem with the ford bluetooth is the sales people not showin people to use it correctly as it is very simple and works a treat when you know what your at ,everyone seems to keep pressing the phone button on the radi and start shouting and that aint the way



I was given a quick demo whilst test driving, but had to learn most of the functions myself.

Is there a quick way of calling someone that you have stored in the system?  I currently have to go through a lot of questions before the call is made.  Eg if I want to call Mrs Boaber this is what I do:

Press the button

Bluetooth Woman:  "Function Please"
Boaber: "phone"
Bluetooth Woman: "phone"
Boaber: "Dial Name"
Bluetooth Woman: "Name Please"
Boaber: "Mrs Boaber"
Bluetooth Woman: "Dial Mrs Boaber, yes or no"
Boaber: "YES"
Bluetooth Woman: "Dialling"

Is there a quicker way of calling Mrs Boaber, without picking up the phone?


----------



## RS2K

Yes, but only slightly. Press button and say "phone" immeditely.

The rest is as you listed.


----------



## iorras

Hello
Does anyone know where I can get a list (or flowchart) of menu commands. The manuals that come with the car dont seem to mention it bizzarely enough. I've searched the web but cant find anything, all I discovered, i think , is that the bluetooth is from a company called parrot but their website is dog slow and very difficult to search.
i got a 30 second demo from the dealer but dont remember alot of it.
My biggest problem is executing a command, so if I tell it to store a number it all goes grand until the point where it wants me to confirm everything. I dont know what to do then. 
Thanks


----------



## ford jedi

thats an after market system ford use a nokia system,your car must not have the factory voice control


----------



## RS2K

I got a manual for the Ford device. Had to ask for it mind you.


----------



## paddyd

firstly, I agree with all the above; when you use it correctly, it works every time (a bit obvious i guess). Although I did get ours re-set in the beginning, the whole voice system, not the bluetooth. When you pressed Voice, nothing happened.

My only trouble is if I forget to turn on bluetooth until I'm already on the road, sometimes it doesn't detect it automatically, or if I press Phone/2 which pairs to my phone.

I got the demo, and the manual (AirSide Ford), and just to let know that there are a number of short-cuts for the voice functions.

Example: just press voice, then say 'dial name'. or say 'temperature'. etc, and you can skip all that goes before it.

Say 'help' for the nice lady (wife calls her Moneypenny) to give you all the blurb (its like calling Eircom customer care, and just as useful).


----------



## kitkat1984

Can someone please please please help me with this. I cannot find an answer anywhere !!!

I have just bought a new ford focus 08 plate. Will a iphone 3G be compatible with the bluetooth system ????

Many thanks

p.s what is the satnav system like ?


----------



## RS2K

System will work with any phone with bluetooth.


----------



## kitkat1984

Is that for the 08 ford focus ? Just heard the new apple 3g does not work on all ford systems


----------



## RS2K

kitkat1984 said:


> Is that for the 08 ford focus ? Just heard the new apple 3g does not work on all ford systems



If the phone has bluetooth it'll work, and if not it won't.


----------



## choward900

Hiya, I have just bought an 08 Ford Focus Zetec without the sat nav but does have the bluetooth phone connection to the audio system as far as I am aware but I am clueless as to how it connects, can anyone help??


----------



## boaber

choward900 said:


> Hiya, I have just bought an 08 Ford Focus Zetec without the sat nav but does have the bluetooth phone connection to the audio system as far as I am aware but I am clueless as to how it connects, can anyone help??



Turn on the radio in your car.  Next, go to your bluetooth menu on your phone and search for active devices.  The name "Ford Audio" will probably appear, so pair this with your phone. 

Was a manual included with the car?  This should tell you how to store numbers in your radio & how to use the voice activation system.


----------



## choward900

thank you for your help, tried that but it doesn't seem to be picking up the radio, apparently I have to turn the bluetooth on the radio on for my phone to pick it up??


----------



## choward900

oh and sorry yes I have got a manual but its not very helpful


----------



## broaderbelly

Thank you for the help but I have dropped the glovebox out and cannot really see the box you are suggesting I remove for 15 minutes? Is ita relay or something else. i guess i really need a picture! Any help would be great....


----------



## savic04

sorry to drag this thread back up....

basically i have some probs with my ford foocus lately.. the battery died after not using the car for 14hours.... brought it to ford and they used the diagnostic machine, which said no faults.. they re charged battery and car was perfect again....
few weeks later , same thing happened... so there must be something draining the battery... when i called back to Ford, they said they have a few probs with the key free system not shutting down properly.
.... the on board computer doesnt shut off even when car is off... some times it does and sometimes it dont.. obviosuly i am aware now.. so can keep an eye out for it..

However after the car was jump charged by ford last week... my voice control isnt working... when i press VOICE , nothing happens, and when i press phone on radio, its comes up as MUTE... .However, my phone still reads FORD AUDIO, so when someone rings me and im in the car , i cant hear them, as it says connected to Ford Audio... but radio carries on working normally....

I have taken out the glove box, and took away the wire on bluetooth, and reset it as mentioned by fordaudio.. i even took out Fuse 58 and 83, and re entered the code on the stero...  but still not working...

the bluetooth is working, but the voice/speaker isnt.. 
radio/cd/ipod AUX, still works perfectly....

any ideas please... doing my head in... even Ford dealer isnt sure...need the bluetooth/voice for work, as i drive a lot using the car...
its only happened since they jumped it, the second time.... first time it was perfect


----------



## railto

Apologies for dragging up an old thread.  I have an 07 Ford Focus Connection with the bluetooth that I purchased a year ago this week.  Since i got it i noticed that the bluetooth would freeze up and not make the connection to the phone when i was trying to make a call and would lock the radio up until i turned the car off and pressed the radio power button several times.

I let it go until about 7 weeks ago when i decided that its not acceptable that it doesnt work, seeing as thats the main reason i chose that car.  I took it to the dealer and they upgraded the software and said it was fixed, that night on the way to a meeting i thought i would call my wife, same thing happened so i took it to the dealer again the next day.  They then ordered in a new bluetooth module and replaced it but I am still having issues, I left it with them today and the service receptionist turned round and said that she didnt know what they would do with it as the problem is always fixed after the steps they have already taken.

Im waiting on a call from the service manager for the group in which im going to try and get them to either swap my car out (doubt it) or install a proper bluetooth system in it, unfortunatly this is not the only issue ive had with that car.  I took it to them in august for a full service, got it back and the petrol useage (which is already bad) got a heck of a lot worse, they put it right, but said that there was washer fluid getting at the spark plugs, now, im no mechanic but i know for fact that is only caused by incompetence.


----------



## paddyd

I have the same car. I get your problems with my blackberry a lot of the time, but not with any other phone.
stupid question, but could it be the phone?
have you changed handset recently or tried another handset for a few days?

its the best integrated bluetooth system I've ever used.


----------



## savic04

sorry to bring up an old thread..

finaly today Ford installed a new stereo, and still same problem..
No VOICE control......

they also took out the keyless entry and replaced it with a normal key start ignition, as the keyless entry was draining my battery...


just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas, ford said they will replace th bluetooth module now to see if that fixes problem.. the only thing is, my fone can still read the 'fordaudio' on my phone now, it just wont answer via the radio or voice control wont work..


----------



## julieb

i removed my glove box inner but at the top is my dvd for my sat nav cannot find the bluetooth can you please advise where it might be!!!
thanks


----------



## savic04

it is to the left of the glove box on the door side above the glove box, you will need to kind of get up under it to see it i think...

i tried everything on this thread and nothing works


----------



## alex_kore

ford jedi said:


> the buetooth module behind the glovebox needs to be disconnected for 15mins and reconnected its a commnon problem



I have the same problem too mr ford jedi 
I have a 09 focus titanium
I've disconnected the battery for 15mins (thinking that would be the same)
With no joy...
I've also taken out the glove box ( not easy with that aircon pipe)
And can't see the cd sized black box that can be pulled towards you 
However I can just about see/reach the NOKIA voice/bluetooth box
There are two ports, one small square grey plug and a larger black pin plug that has a clip, is this the one to take out for 15mins??

Also when putting back do I turn the radio on and imput the pin before pressing the voice button on the steering console

Sorry to be a pain but I'd rather try fix it my self than forking out ££££'s for our ford garage to fix it


----------



## Crunchie

alex_kore said:


> I'd rather try fix it my self than forking out ££££'s for our ford garage to fix it



09 car - would the 2 year warranty not cover this?


----------



## alex_kore

Well I bought my car second hand
And there is no warranty information to be seen
I looked online @ fords and it says new cars have one years warranty
I could of read it wrong....
Are you sure that I would have 2 years ( is this standard )
Many thanks for your help


----------



## Neilo

*Ford Focus Zetec Conenction Battery Problems*

Hi, 

The battery keeps dying on my Ford Focus Zetec Connection 2006. Does anyone know what is drainnign the battery. Has anyone ahs the same problem?I bought the car three weeks ago and it has died twice in that time. 

Also, when jumped, the tiem on the radio kept resetting itself for soem mad reason!
Also, now the bluetooth has gone a bit mad, the voice control only works when it wants and the phone (Iphone 3gs) hardly ever picks up the radio now. When it does people can hear me but the spearers in the car dont have any sound, so i cant hear them. 

The worst part of all this seems to be that there are no Ford Garages out there who have a clue how to fix this si it means im left picking up this mess on my own. 

I have a feeling its something liek the Keyless entry or the Auto Lights/Auto wipers thats draining the battery. 

Has anyone else had similar issues????

Thanks


----------



## paddyd

I have tried the iphone in our focus, and its woeful. Today started using the iphone headset instead, with perfect results of course; but its not as intended.

all other paired phones wortk brilliantly. I'm guessing Apply have their idea on how to support bluetooth 2.0

as for the battery, did you buy from a garage and was the car sitting there for months?


----------



## aras adham

*ford focus 2009 titanium*

dear, 

is there anyone that could help me out here. i have tried all the feedbacks about the voice command but my voice command is still not working. i was wondering if its different for a 2009 focus, since i have one of those.

would really appericiate the help.

Thanks,


----------



## thomondpark

*playing music through bluetooth ????????*

ive a 2007 ford focus zetec connection model which i bought new in january 2008. ive recently got a iphone 3gs and wanted to know if its possibly to play music from iphone through the bluetooth in the car


----------



## Brown

aras adham said:


> dear,
> 
> is there anyone that could help me out here. i have tried all the feedbacks about the voice command but my voice command is still not working. i was wondering if its different for a 2009 focus, since i have one of those.
> 
> would really appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks,


I had this problem, I had sprayed polish on the rear view mirror, blocking the microphones at the bottom of the mirror.  I discover it, after weeks of having problem with my bluetooth. Simply cleaning them out did the trick.


----------

